# Does gastritis cause IBS?



## Guest (Feb 17, 2000)

Is there some connection here? Will fixing the gastritis fix the everything??


----------



## lorelei (Oct 11, 1999)

I recall reading somewhere that researchers have found a possible link, that people that have had gastritis are more susceptible to developing IBS, but I don't believe anything's been conclusively proven yet.


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

At this stage, no one knows what causes IBS. Gastritis could be a trigger for it, as is stress, foods, hormonal changes, etc... I would think that having the gastritis fixed wouldn't necessarily *fix* the IBS.I have read so many posts about people who have been de-galled thinking it would end the IBS symptoms, only to find out that in fact, it didn't change a thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2000)

Gastritis certainly can cause IBS symptoms, and fixing gastritis seems to relieve IBS in some people.I don't think IBS is "triggered" as some people use the term, which seems to imply it gets turned on and then stays on -- I think IBS is a preexisting condition, perhaps genetic, and that what are considered IBS symptoms are merely the ways an IBS sufferer's body reacts to stressors such as gastritis. IBS is a stimulus response, not a "condition" in and of itself.In that sense, IBS is "triggered", yes, but I don't like using the word "triggered" since that connotes a permanent condition which is turned on but never off. It makes IBS out to be a condition which, once "triggered", remains in a person for life, and changes their life forever. I don't think this is so. I think IBS is always in those of us who have it, but that outside events cause IBS symptoms, and it's those outside events which are the causes of any permanent changes.Don't blame the victim -- don't blame IBS on the sufferer -- find what's stimulating the IBS, and treat it (I suppose in rare cases it could all be psychological, but I think we're too quick to jump to this conclusion in these days of managed care and the therapeutic state).Since my gastritis has been treated, and since I've changed my diet to avoid known stressors (I now avoid oily food almost completely), I have not had any IBS symptoms, such as constipation or diarrhea. I have had normal bowel movements for 2 months now.I still have pain in the right side of my abdomen which flares up from time to time, and then goes away. It might be a gallbladder or liver problem, but it hasn't shown up as an abnormality on any tests yet, except as gastritis on an endoscopy. I don't have any IBS symptoms anymore, such as spasms, irregular bowels, or pain in the left side.I still sometimes have hypoglycemia-like symptoms: sudden fatigue and/or anxiety -- not fear or panic; not psychological -- anxiety. It feels like a toxic substance (adrenaline) is being pumped into my bloodstream: it even feels like an irritant in my arms and legs when it happens. I feel like I am going to collapse from fatigue, and there is anxiety and increased blood pressure, and in rare cases, palpitations, but without fear or panic. Sugar seems to relieve it quickly.By carrying nutrition bars with me where I go, and by keeping my sugar intake regular but not excessive, and by limiting caffeine to 1 coffee or soda a day, I can prevent the anxiety and fatigue. I've not been tested for hypoglycemia, but I've considered getting tested (or self-testing myself) for it, such as buying a glucose monitor.Interestingly, I've found that tamales are good for filling the stomach and intestines while relieving the pain in the right abdomen. They seem to do a better job even than some prescription drugs. I don't know why this is. Read my earlier post "IBS and gastritis", for my case, such as how hard it was to realize (and then get the doctors to understand) that it was gastritis, and that IBS was a "secondary symptom", not the primary illness.LDK[This message has been edited by ldk (edited 03-25-2000).]


----------

